# Quick move



## Steather2622 (Jan 18, 2015)

due to a new job and a starting date Very soon we have to move to Greece asap from Nottingham.
Already handed in our notice and have started to look at how we drive there, at first we were going to drive straight through on land but after looking at various post online we have decided that the safest option is to use the ferry crossing from brindisi, Italy.
We are also taking our small dog with us, both me and my partner drive and will be sharing the driving and want to do it as quickly as possible and we are also not wanting to stop overnight anywhere and prefer for one of us to sleep while the other is driving, we know this might not be possible, and we will stop if we have to.
We will be crossing at Calais and as we have seen from many post we will avoid France all together and go up to Belgium, down through Stuttgart through Switzerland or litchenstein then down to pescara and then onto brindisi, we don't really fancy going Ancona for the ferry due to having our dog and not sure how he will be on a boat for 16 hours so the extra drive down to brindisi is a better option for us.

Our questions are 
Best places to stop for
1. Petrol (cheapest)
2. Roads to avoid
3. Cost of tolls
4. Places to stop overnight with a dog

And any other helpful advice would be great 

Thanks


----------

